# ok who has some pics?



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah that first one looks like a real nice bear. hope i see one that size on my box:lol: :lol: :lol: 
tjstebb


----------



## huntmdown (May 14, 2006)

Ditto for me, I'm not a bear hunter and I love that first bear!


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

tjstebb
4 and 5 may be very nice bears!!! Good luck
CBrooke
Never heard of it? Thats not the documentary up in Alaska is it?
Tallbear; Yes that bear is large and looks like it has a very nice coat!
Thats what concerns me about the first pic of mine. Bear looks like its been rubbing a heck of alot. The very last pic of mine may look small (short)
but if you look at his ears they look small for his head. This is an indicator of a very mature bear. I mount the cameras about 45 iches, (give or take) off the ground. 
Back in the begiining of this month I had 13 bear coming into one of my baits
(that includes a mother with 3 cubs and a set of twin 1 1/2 yr olds also)
Basically I had 6 adult bear coming in. Funny,, I also have a bait only 3/8 of a mile away from that one. There was NOT one bear from the other bait that was visiting the second bait. This confuses me! Only had a mother and two first year cubs and then 1 other sub adult bear coming in( which I think is now laying on the side of the road dead)
I for one is 100% fired up about this weekend! I am watching my son hunt his first bear. I was going to video tape it but as things turned out his tree stand location worried me about putting a stand up farther away (there are 5 different trails coming in and I did not want to be in the way, so I put my stand in a tree right next to him where he would NOT have a shot anyway. This limits the video I can take since we are within 20 yards of the bait. 
Bring on the weekend! Good luck to all of you too!


----------



## huntmdown (May 14, 2006)

brokenarrow said:


> The very last pic of mine may look small (short)
> but if you look at his ears they look small for his head. This is an indicator of a very mature bear.


 _Yepper it's* a mature bear and I like the camera shot.
*_


> I for one is 100% fired up about this weekend! I am watching my son hunt his first bear.


 That's too exciting! Good luck to both of you, stay safe!


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Here is a pic of "BooBoo bear". One of three that my son let walk this weekend. This one was by far the smallest. I can not believe how small this bear was and it was on its own. If this bear goes 120 pounds i'd be suprised









It is actually pretty light out but my digital camera needs to be adjusted for the dark woods setting. I have a bunch more pics that kinda upset me cause you can't really see anything.


----------



## big no no (Dec 14, 2005)

I have posted these here before but i figure they are worth another look.[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## huntmdown (May 14, 2006)

big no no,
Thanks for posting those. I had never seen them! That first one at first glance looks like he's jumping in the air!


----------

